# Whelen Tir3 lights



## TazLandscapes (Dec 10, 2006)

I am getting a set of whelen tir3 led lights.I bought the horizontal setup and not he vertical because they are special order.So my question is can i take the horizontal light setup and use it as a vertical setup.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## Diesel Sniffer (Sep 21, 2007)

You can, however your optimal light "pattern" will be tall and narrow if you mount them that way. Generation 3 LED's throw a pattern that is flat and wide. Power the light and shine it on a wall, you will see what I mean. It will work, but you will not be getting the optimal warning if they are mounted that way. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 9, 2004)

I'm guessing you received these lights already but if you have not installed them you might want to return them and buy Whelen LIN3's. They have better off axis visabilty than the TIR style lights and will work better in a verticle mounting situation.

Or better yet buy Whelen 500 Super LED's. They have 6 LED's as compared to the 3 LEDs in a LIN3 and they are not that much more money.

http://strobeguy.safeshopper.com/80/2447.htm?289


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

You might try these:

http://01f8410.netsolstores.com/ledstaramber.aspx










It's what Whelen copied for their product!


----------



## larryhd (Sep 2, 2007)

*leds*

led 3 s are the best little lights to have
http://ledguy.net/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=74


----------

